# RIP Peter, Listerdiesel



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

One of our MHOwners members has just posted that Peter has had a massive heart attack and died.

The man was so helpful to many members on here and other forums.

All I have for contact details:-

http://www.prepair.co.uk/about.htm


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Never met the chap but came across as a very decent bloke on here.

RIP

Graham :serious:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

That was a terrible shock to read.

He was indeed one of the treasures of MHFacts and so knowledgeable.

He will be sorely missed by me and many other members.

RIP Peter.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Very sorry to hear that.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Liz's ex mum in law went last night too, so she's in a right old state, she really liked Peter, sound bloke when you met him too.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Terrible news, never met him but have read his posts.

RIP Peter


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Sad to hear. His knowledge will be sorely missed on MHF.


----------



## Robell (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh that's really sad news. I never met him, but reading his posts on the forum over the years he came across as a person who is so knowledgeable and always enthusiastic about motorhoming - always ready to give good advice to anyone who asked.

A sad loss to the community. :frown2: Thoughts and prayers to his family.




.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Very sad. He was such a credit to himself and his family and so helpful to one and all.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Tragic news. So very sad after he battled cancer for so long. This awful news I suspect will ripple right across the Motorhome forum community today as he helped people on many forums including his own. Some of his threads and posts were often very detailed and he went the extra mile to help folk even in more recent times to help and advise others with cancer despite battling it himself. RIP Peter.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Sad news, one of our members who will be sadly missed.

Drew


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

What a shock, he was going for further heart treatment this month. I was in PM contact with Peter since he discovered he had breast cancer, we sort of compared notes. He also showed great concern over Hans and his heart trouble. One person I would have loved to have met. My thoughts go out to his wife Rita and his son.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

How terribly sad!

Like many here I read his many helpful and knowledgeable posts. He will be missed!


RIP, Peter


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm shocked and saddened to hear this news. Peter has been a huge asset to our community over the years with his technical knowledge and advice. He came across as a genuinely nice chap with a zest for new projects. My sincere condolences to Rita and all his family and friends.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Very shocked and saddened by this news. He was a very helpful and knowledgeable man and will be sorely missed. Commiserations to his family.

Terry


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

The loss of Peter is terrible news and completely unexpected.

As well as being one of the first to help anyone with a problem he came across as a thoroughly nice man and I'll miss his posts.

Our thoughts will be with his family and work colleagues. 

.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

A sad loss for us all, but most especially for his family. He was an interesting character with a fascinating hobby. A pillar of this community with his knowledge and advice.

Davy


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Really saddened to hear this news, Peter whilst helpful to the MH community he was also personally helpful to me. 

On reading here on MHF that I was having difficulty getting a supplier to post an item from GB to Northern Ireland he contacted me immediately and volunteered to get delivery to him and then post on to me, what a gent.

Thoughts with his family circle.

Terry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Devestated, we kept in touch as friends

A truly lovely guy

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was fortunate to meet him twice, first was before he was diagnosed, then at the Lincoln show, two years ago, I was shattered to see the difference, he and Rita were a lovely couple, didn't get to meet Philip although he was at Lincoln.

The man didn't like to be seen on camera, here are the only ones I found.

Peter, doing what he will be remembered for, helping someone, in this case one of his son's probably Phillip.
http://www.oldengine.org/members/diesel/Nuenen2010/Nuenen2010001.jpg

Rita

http://www.oldengine.org/members/diesel/DBTrailer/DBChassis19.jpg

http://www.oldengine.org/members/diesel/DBTrailer/DBChassis65.jpg

And for newer members on here, those who may have followed his Mercedes thread on here, you may not be aware that the man has a bit of history, he probably never built anything like this before, but he certainly figured it all out, here he is (no pictures of him) building his little trailer to take him to shows with the engine inside, he also did another smaller trailer for his son very recently.

He goes into a lot of detail regarding what, why and how he did things, I'd not argue with him, would you, 21 pages of what the man could do with a little help.

http://www.oldengine.org/members/diesel/DBTrailer/DBTrailer1.htm


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

That was a big shock this morning, our sympathies go to his wife and family, he will be sorely missed.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

Sympathies to Peter's wife and family, always a difficult time when unexpected. RIP Peter.

Sundial T&J


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh boy what a terrible shock, he was going for further heart treatment this month as Kev said. Our thoughts go out to his wife Rita and his son.
We communicated several times and I always looked upon him as a knowledgeable friend.
Sad, very sad............ RIP Peter, good bloke.

Ray.


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

I have never met him, but I have read lots of his posts and learn't a lot from his detailed replies to peoples queries. Very sad loss.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Like everyone else I am shocked and saddened by his sad demise - we knew that he had had health issues but he seemed to be makig good progress and then suddenly he is gone. His knowledge base and willingness to help and support others with practical advice was unconditional and legendary - a true great of the list of willing advisors.

It may seem odd to say but I am glad for him that he has gone so suddenly that for him is a better end than a sad decline of heart failure and an increasing inability to do any of the so many things that he loved. 

My thoughts are obviously with Rita and his family - for them the pain of such a sudden loss cannot be imagined and all of us wish her the best he was really a "Top Bloke".

RIP Peter - you WILL be missed.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Just got in and read this, what a top man Peter was, extremely knowledgeable in all aspects of engineering, engines and building motorhomes.

Top man RIP Peter, will really miss your knowledge and posts. Thoroughly enjoyed reading your building of the Vario into a motorhome.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And we’ll miss you

Because you were the one 

Struggled with cancer

Struggled heart problems 

Never ever so one as beautiful as you 

Should have died 

And I can’t understand it 

Sandra


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

*Very sad news & a huge loss to MHF.*

Quite a shock when I read this. As others have said, an extremely knowledgeable person who was more than willing to help out other members & a very nice guy to boot.
Condolences to Rita & his sons, must have been a big shock to you as lately he seemed to be recovering from his health issues.
RIP Peter, you will be missed very much.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

So shocked and sorry to read this. He was clearly a lovely helpful man and will be a great loss to the motorhoming community as well of course to his family. My condolences to Rita and all his family.


Chris


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

It is always sad to read about the loss of yet another well respected member of MHF. RIP "Listerdiesel"
peedee


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've just sent a condolences email to the factory on behalf of the Motorhomeowners members, I don't have his personal email.

This is it if anyone else feels the need.

[email protected]


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

I have only just picked up this terrible news.Peter was the epitome of everything that is good about this site. Always willing to offer help and advice and never had a bad word to say about fellow members. He helped me on numerous occasions for which I will be eternally grateful. 

Although I never met Peter, he was clearly a thoroughly decent chap, a "Top Bloke" as many of you have said! 

Peter, you will be sorely missed! Rest in Peace............


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Shocking news!.. Everybody has put what I would have so I can only echo their comments, sad time for his family,,

ray.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I was fortunate to meet him twice, first was before he was diagnosed, then at the Lincoln show, two years ago, I was shattered to see the difference, he and Rita were a lovely couple, didn't get to meet Philip although he was at Lincoln.
> 
> The man didn't like to be seen on camera, here are the only ones I found.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the trouble to create an informative post Kev. I only knew him from his posts, and as others have said he was exceptionally helpful and very knowledgeable in his own fields. Above all he came over as an extremely nice man. My sincere condolences to his family. RIP.

Malcolm


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Only 24 hours since Kev broke the news on here and already we are on page 4, with everyone saying the same good things about a good man.

That says a lot about Peter as a great person.

There are not many who receive tributes like this, but well-deserved. 

Maybe a bit later, when the shock has died down, we can send a copy of this thread to Rita and Peter's family, as it may help with healing the pain of his loss.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Only two pages on ours https://www.motorhomeowners.org/post/rip-peter-listerdiesel-9678012?&trail=25 but we're only a piddling little one

Two on DIY as well also a small forum, but if it wasn't for Peter, the forum wouldn't even exsist https://www.diymotorhome.co.uk/community/threads/rip-peter-lister-diesel.1370/

I'm told there are post on the other self build forum, sbmcc, but I don't have access to that anymore.

Wildcamping has 3 pages https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/motorhome-chat/68160-rip-peter-listerdiesel.html


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

If anyone becomes aware of any form of fundraising or charity donation page in his memory I'd like to know, as I'm sure others would.



Malcolm


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Only just seen this sad,sad news.
As others I had never met Peter,but read so many threads were he had helped so many people.
A very knowledgeable member who will be sadly missed.
Rest in peace Peter.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Sad news, a nice guy; always helpful on here.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Very sad news. He always came across as a very decent man. His assistance and knowledge will be greatly missed.
Condolences to his nearest and dearest.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Adding my name to the list of people who had great respect for the technical advice given by Peter, always good and factual based on personal experience , not just an opinion.


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Very sad news RIP Peter.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

What a shock this is to us, hugely so to his family.

He always came across as a really decent person and keen to help, sharing his deep and wide-ranging knowledge with the rest of us.

RIP Peter, and thank you.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I can’t believe peter is dead

So much life in him

So hard he fought 

So easily he accepted his cancer treatment 

And kept on going, working up to the end 

What a guy 


Sandra


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

So sorry to read of Peter's death.
I never had the need to use Peter's knowledge but I was aware that it was there for the asking if I needed it.
RIP, Peter.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

We're very sad to hear of Peter's death, yet another of the stalwarts gone forever.

He made a very valuable contribution to this forum and his presence will be missed by many.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks for letting us know Kev. A great loss, always knowledgeable and a real gentlemen RIP Peter


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev

I just wonder how you found out the sad news in the first place, before tou started the thread.

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Kev
> 
> I just wonder how you found out the sad news in the first place, before tou started the thread.
> 
> Geoff


First post Geoff, 
Kev said
One of our MHOwners members has just posted that Peter has had a massive heart attack and died.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Such sad news.

Peter always answered our members' queries with respect and willingness to pass on his knowledge.

Condolences to his family.

Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Kev
> 
> I just wonder how you found out the sad news in the first place, before tou started the thread.
> 
> Geoff


As Jan says Geoff it's in the OP, but to answer more fully, one of our members on motorhomeowners Whiskers reported it, it looks like one of her sons knows the family. I'm not entirely sure, I will ask.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks to Drew, I have Peters full home address.

Anyone who wants to send a condolence card please PM me, and I will forward it to you, Liz is getting a condolence card today.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

@ Geoff

It seems Whiskers son is active on one of Peters engine forums.

I just tried to get onto one of his forums for a bit more info, but they are locked down due to spammers, I can see a post, but can't register, he just went so fast, it's only a couple of days since he posted on MHOwners.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Thats sad news indeed.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm glad for the first time I am actually a facebook member, I just recalled that Peter was too, some condolences here.

https://www.facebook.com/listerdiesel


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Just got back from a weekend away to this sad news RIP Peter.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

"Hi kev.
Thank for the email with links to mh websites. Been a delay replying because of password problems with Peters email at prepair. If you can post on the forums that the address is correct so if anyone wishes to send a card
They can.

Philip.."


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Just back online today after a few days away. What sad news to discover! Peter was a gentle, charming man with a heart of gold. Never too busy or too tired or too ill to share his vast and expert knowledge. He faced his illnesses with courage and faith. He will be greatly missed by his family that's for sure, and by us all. Rest in Peace!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m so sad 

He was a friend

I thought his heart op was the same as mine

But it turned out it wasn’t 

It was complicated by breast cancer

Well the treatment 

I thought he had years , at least 15 

Which gives me another 5 , possibally ?

So Peter you and me were both wrong babe 

But you should be here 

Because you were my friend 

And I’m missing you 

Sandra


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Never met Peter but he came across on the MHF website as a charming and helpful man.
My sympathies to Rita and family.
He will be missed.
We will say a little prayer for him.
Ian


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Very sad news. Never met Peter but have seen his helpful responses to queries. Really enjoyed his posting regarding the Mercedes bus build.

RIP Peter.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Late in the day,,, but I have just managed to get the internet

Jan told me of the sad news a little while ago

Peter was always helpful to anybody who needed help in his field of expertise

A top man

RIP

Ian


----------

